# First coyote



## Busa Tom (Oct 6, 2005)

Well I finally got one of these lil critters. It is a 24# female. It says they can weigh 15-40 as a female. Is this a 2 year old?


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Not sure of the age, I think 1 year. Congratulations on your first. The second picture I thought you had a live one behind you till I opened the picture, lol.


----------



## wolf man (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice job! Looks like a young one to me


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Congratulations!! Probably last springs model.


----------



## Stub2 (Jan 11, 2017)

Good for you! Ive yet to get my first coyote, got any ideas on how I can up my game?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats! Now go kill more of them!


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

What did your Shepherd think of that nasty yote?
I shot one had it in my truck and my Shepherd wouldn't quit circling my truck sniffing like crazy


----------

